# hola



## rbayne

i am considering the move to the Caribbean. I am a dive instructor so work shouldn't be a problem. I will also be bringing my 10 year old son with me. any advise


----------



## Moulard

I suspect you might get a better quality reply if you indicate.. 

where you are moving from and where in the Caribbean you are thinking of moving to ...

For example if you are thinking of moving from the US to the US Virgin Islands the answers you would get would be significantly different than if you said say... the US and Montserrat or say France and Granada.

Even the type of advice you are looking for -- how to get visas, how to select a suitable school for your son... what I need to do to set up my own business...


----------

